# i need help with my 1999 nissan altima xe



## candace37382 (Mar 25, 2005)

yes I'm a newbie. I am a single mom in TN and I need some serious help. My finance left me after I had my car wreck. I need some serious help so i can get my car back on the road. I hit a tractor trailer in the gas tank and survived. The next day, we drove my car home. I started with no trouble at all. There was no oil leaks, no transmisson fluid leaks, and no raditor leaks. The front of course was pretty messed up. We parked the car after we got home and the next day we went to start the car and it wouldnt even turn over. I hear a small click noise under the hood. The battery is good we've done checked that. The windows and what is left of the lights work. We had to pull the damaged front bumper off to unlatch the hood. We have gotten the hood a little flatter now. But it still won't turn over. I called the local nissan dealer here in manchester and the guy didn't sound like he knew anything at all. So here I am asking for help. I have a mechanic coming tommorrow sometime to see what he can do. But does anyoine have suggestions. Thanks, Candace


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

candace37382 said:


> yes I'm a newbie. I am a single mom in TN and I need some serious help. My finance left me after I had my car wreck. I need some serious help so i can get my car back on the road. I hit a tractor trailer in the gas tank and survived. The next day, we drove my car home. I started with no trouble at all. There was no oil leaks, no transmisson fluid leaks, and no raditor leaks. The front of course was pretty messed up. We parked the car after we got home and the next day we went to start the car and it wouldnt even turn over. I hear a small click noise under the hood. The battery is good we've done checked that. The windows and what is left of the lights work. We had to pull the damaged front bumper off to unlatch the hood. We have gotten the hood a little flatter now. But it still won't turn over. I called the local nissan dealer here in manchester and the guy didn't sound like he knew anything at all. So here I am asking for help. I have a mechanic coming tommorrow sometime to see what he can do. But does anyoine have suggestions. Thanks, Candace


did the alternator get hit at all? is it possible you left something in the interior on? maybe the glove box or the dome light?


----------



## candace37382 (Mar 25, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> did the alternator get hit at all? is it possible you left something in the interior on? maybe the glove box or the dome light?


I dont believe that i did. but i'm not sure it ran till we got it home and then the next day it didnt it. so i'm not sure.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

sounds alot like your alternator is gone

even if it ran all the way home, the battery probly still had enough juice to make the trip

check your battery cables too -- one of them could have gotten dislodged


----------

